# Indivisible. Lab Zero's Metroidvania w/ Valkyrie Profile combat



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qgLtNAKTjhw[/YOUTUBE]

Lab Zero Games, creators of the critcally-acclaimed Skullgirls, is thrilled to announce their next project, Indivisible!

Indivisible is a new action/RPG IP, starring Ajna (AHZH-na), a girl who sets out on a globe-spanning journey to discover the truth behind her mysterious powers. On her quest she’ll be joined by a variety of unique heroes and gain new abilities to traverse the environments and defeat the enemies they’ll encounter along the way.

Indivisible is inspired by classics like Valkyrie Profile and Super Metroid, but with the unique characters and gameplay depth Lab Zero is known for. In addition to a fresh spin on action/RPG gameplay, Indivisible features a deep storyline inspired by southeast Asian and other world mythologies, Lab Zero’s trademark feature-quality 2D hand-drawn animation, and a lush soundtrack from legendary Secret of Mana composer Hiroki Kikuta.

Indivisible does not yet have an ESRB rating.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 4, 2015)

DUDE

DUDE

DUDE



> Valkyrie Profile and Super Metroid





BY THE DEVELOPERS OF SKULLGIRLS, A FUCKING AMAZING FIGHTING GAME TO BOOT

I came. I came hard. Fucking hell this is the best announcement in a long time for me. Gameplay trailers better not disappoint.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 4, 2015)

I played the PSP version of Valkyrie Profile. Good times. 

With Metroidvania-esque exploration + Skull Girls art; my expectations are pretty high for this one. 

I like how Metroidvania is now an official genre. Been so for a while, but still... I'm pretty giddy about it. 

Also, I know that Michiru Yamane is working on Bloodstained, but I still wish she does the music here as well. Liked her work on Skullgirls.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 4, 2015)

Another title Imma keep my eyes on. Graphics look sweet form the trailer.


----------



## Simon (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

Backgrounds already looking nice.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 20, 2015)

Their indiegogo page is taking forever 

They said they wanted a playable prototype before setting up crowdfunding.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2015)

campaign is live: Source


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 5, 2015)

Played a few minutes of the prototype. Definitely gonna back.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 6, 2015)

Fuck yes. Fuck. Yes.

Backing.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 6, 2015)

It's a good thing the time limit has more than a full month left.

I wanna back this, but all my attention is currently going to "Them's Fighting Herds" first. Once that's over, I'm gonna be all over this.


----------



## Monna (Nov 5, 2015)

This is totally going to fail


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2015)

Jane said:


> This is totally going to fail



What makes you say that?


----------



## Monna (Nov 6, 2015)

It won't reach it's goal.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2015)

They said in their recent AMA they are gonna extend the campaign if they have to.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 6, 2015)

Played the demo for a few minutes, kicked my ass. Gonna have to sit down and give a serious go in the near future.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2015)

k-kawaii


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Monna (Nov 24, 2015)

Shantae and Shovel Knight?

Are you fucking kidding me


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm fine with it.


----------



## Monna (Nov 27, 2015)

I mean, having Shantae and Shovel Knight is legit as fuck

I still don't know how I feel about the game though 

Most of the original characters' designs look bland and uncreative, and the character designers obviously had a diversity quota that they wanted to fill.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Dec 2, 2015)

It's been funded! Oh I'd I'm happier then I should be. 

But I'm so glad this game got funded!


----------



## Naruto (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank heavens! Crisis averted


----------



## Monna (Dec 2, 2015)

Saved by Shantae 

I'm looking forward to playing as her


----------

